# I have an orphaned pigeon



## zanybirdman (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello, I have an orphaned pigeon and im trying to both save it and find people in my area who are pigeon people. The bird seems uninjured but is unable to fly. Too young i guess. The keel is getting sharp and just last couple days seems lighter. So i shoved a few syringes of bird baby food in him. He seemed to start nursing sort of. The bird is not used to syringe feeding so its a struggle. I was gonna feed him this way like 2 times a day to make sure hes getting enough calories. Im also concerned about the possibilty of transferring any diseases to my other birds. Any advice would be great just wanna give this bird best chance.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome. I would first off like to apologize...I have NO idea why this thread has been up almost 2 days and NOBODY bothered to reply and help you out 

Can you post a photo ? he/she may be old enough to feed thawed peas and corn, which is much easier and quicker than syringe-feeding.

Sounds like he needs food pretty fast. Is he/she injured in any way ? How did you find him ? 

Keep him in a warm and secure place, please. Am talking an ambient air temperature of around 70 degrees constantly.

No, finding and caring for a Feral Pigeion will not pass on diseases or illnesses to mammals or even most other birds, Most Pigeon illnesses are species-specific.

However, it is typical to keep the bird in a separate room from any other birds you may have. Also, typical to wash your hands before and after handling him.

has he been drinking anything (dip the beak in a shallow bowl of water or a glass, just the tip of the beak, and see if he/she drinks).

Thanks for caring....


----------

